# What do i need for a several room setup?



## burnm3w1thf1r3 (Dec 8, 2014)

So we're trying to setup a home theater system we would like a 5.1 for the living room possibly two speakers for the kitchen, and two for outside. With that said, we're aiming to have ALL the speakers wired into the tv. Mainly because we have music channels on the tv and I am currently setting up a computer to hook up to the tv. So the tv is the main component. What I need to know is what I need to achievement said goal. I assume a receiver is needed but while looking, I was not able to find a 10 speaker receiver. Help?


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

You don't need a 10 speaker AVR you need a 9.1 AVR with 2nd and 3rd audio zone option. In my favorite brand, Pioneer Elite, that starts at the SC-85 ($1600 list) and up. All the other major players should have competing offerings.


----------



## csweep44 (Feb 20, 2012)

The sonos music system is an option as is Denon heos.


----------

